
Show HN: OhMyCo.in – Real-time charts for cryptocurrency markets - ArturSoler
http://ohmyco.in/charts/
======
Merthurian
This is very nice. I usually watch the combined order book on bitcoinity. I
just leave it running in the back ground and check it now and again. One day
the IT admin at work noticed that I was downloading 6GB per day from there. I
was shocked.

------
torbjorn
Looks excellent. I have no data to back this up but it feels very crisp and
fast in the browser.

I must say however that the idea having the orderbook on the left side of the
screen is something I would have to get used to. This may sound silly but I
like having the orderbook on the right side of the screen since that way new
bars on the candlestick chart appear right next to the orderbook box which is
congruent with the reality that the orderbook is literally producing the new
candles on the the chart.

~~~
ArturSoler
Thanks. I've certainly spent some efforts on the client optimization, as some
markets produce lots of events per second. BTC-USD and BTC-EUR on GDAX, for
example, are often over 100 sustained msg/sec, with higher peaks.

Regarding the orderbook positioning, everyone has their preferences. It's on
the plans to make all panels configurable so that they can be moved around,
but it's not going to happend on the short term, sorry - many other things on
the TODO list!

------
lee101
Hey love the charts, it does look like cryptowatch (which is a complement), i
havn't looked at traderwatch much but it is paid and lots of noise there with
people creating arbitrary breakdowns with lots of lines on them... but with no
solid projection of future movement.

I'm also in the charting/bitcoin graphs business :D checkout
[https://bitbank.nz](https://bitbank.nz) we managed to distinguish ourselves
by providing live machine learning forecasts combined with granular data that
lets you see the price action/movement easily and just focusing on keeping it
simple and not adding too many crazy indicators and arbitrary lines. i like
this product in much the same way, very clean and nice color scheme.

We use a google app engine/firebase/plotly so we look a bit different to the
traditional style, i notice your using a websocket, so your aggregating data
on your backend? we are also doing that which gets a bit expensive (and we
crunch though a few million previous examples over loads of altcoin markets
every few seconds to make predictions). I wonder if there's a way to deffer
some operations straight through to the exchanges / data providers?

Let me know if youd be interested in adding some of our forecasts to your
graphs, We have a live data feed API for our forecasts you can subscribe too.
ill give you the product for free if you let me know your from ohmycoin/HN :)
we also have an affiliate program so if you link back to us you can make
.003btc every paying user referred :)

Thanks, awesome work! :)

Kind Regards, Lee - founder [https://bitbank.nz](https://bitbank.nz)

~~~
donpdonp
Hey I'm also in the charting/data space for cryptocoins. The focus is on
alerting (email) due to price movements. Currently its a simple percent-change
trigger, with more complex triggers on the way (such as two-coin correlation).
The roadmap includes user-provided code that runs on our environment for very
customized triggers/signals. [https://cointhink.com](https://cointhink.com)

Its written in Elm/Go, using protobuf-in-json over a websocket. I've been
working on it for the past nine months and its becoming more useful all the
time. All the code is up at
[https://github.com/cointhink/](https://github.com/cointhink/) Working with
elm has been amazing.

------
samrohn778
Great tool. Perhaps it would be great if you could also add details about how
to interpret the real-time charts for new visitors.

~~~
ArturSoler
Thanks for your feedback. I will look into that.

------
lnbharath
Great app. Looks slick. Love the dark theme. Please add support for more
exchanges.

IMO, TradingView is a better alternative
[https://www.tradingview.com/](https://www.tradingview.com/)

------
ni-hil
Cool, anything that differentiates you from
[https://cryptowat.ch/](https://cryptowat.ch/) ?

~~~
ArturSoler
As a start I'm looking for a different tradeoff in regards of presentation and
screen utilization (screen real state is a really scarce asset in this kind of
tool).

This being a new tool the feature set is currently quite limited, and I'm
exploring differentiation possibilities in there too.

~~~
ni-hil
All right, keep the good work!

------
LAMike
Looks great, what did you build this with?

~~~
ArturSoler
The frontend is built with ScalaJs and React (using
[https://github.com/japgolly/scalajs-
react](https://github.com/japgolly/scalajs-react)).

The backend is built with Scala too, mostly using Akka Streams for the data
handling. As a database it uses Cassandra.

edited - word choice

~~~
tstyle
The chart and the depth graph looks great, how did you build those?

~~~
ArturSoler
It's all SVG elements

------
nodesocket
Gdax is more responsive. [https://www.gdax.com/trade/BTC-
USD](https://www.gdax.com/trade/BTC-USD)

~~~
ArturSoler
If you mean responsive as in design-when-used-from-a-mobile-phone, you are
right.

I haven't spent too much time on it yet, but I will.

~~~
ChristianGeek
I don't know what the OP meant by responsive but it is definitely more
responsive as far as frequency of updates.

~~~
ArturSoler
Are you looking at the same market? The default market on OhMyCoin is Gemini
which has fewer updates than GDAX.

GDAX does the fade-in and fade-out animation on the order book, which helps
give it dynamism. It may have a bit more render frequency, as OhMyCoin
orderbook is rendered every 200ms. I considered that fast enough, given it's
nature nobody is going to read and process the data faster than that, and it
consumes much less CPU than GDAX dashboard.

~~~
askmike
I agree with you. Though if I want to show the flashy-wannabe-HFT exchanges to
my friends I might still go for their dashboard.

------
JohnTHaller
Suggestion: Add a 'converter' feature, maybe as a simple JS popup/overlay, so
users can type in an arbitrary amount of specified coins/USD and convert
between them. A lot of friends who have a few coins not in online wallets only
use converter sites since they can type their holding in and not have to pull
up a calculator.

~~~
electic
CoinHub 2 is coming out and it will have a built in real-time FOREX engine in
it and do automatic conversion for quotes and your portfolio.

CoinHub 2 hits the wires in December
[https://coinhubapp.com](https://coinhubapp.com). Website has a lot of great
shots and more info.

CojnHub 1 is already on the App Store. Both versions have aggregate quotes
from 40 exchanges, currency flow info, news, reddit integration and designed
to be professional grade from the ground up.

------
m333t
Why not ohmy.co.in? I'm surprised more cryptocurrency websites don't take
advantage of the .co.in tld.

~~~
abrkn
They're worried about having a .in

~~~
joombaga
What do you mean? It's already a .in

------
bweis
Love the look and feel of the site, great work! Which exchange is this data
being pulled from (multiple?)?

~~~
ArturSoler
Thanks!

There are different markets available, indicated by the white dropdown at the
top.

Currently supporting GDAX and Gemini, but many more coming soon!

------
sjc01234
GDAX is that you?

~~~
sjc01234
...that being said. very nice work - i was only joking! :) i really want to
get into svg stuff. have for awhile. i feel it would take my frontend game to
the next level.

~~~
ArturSoler
No problem. I've certainly taken some ideas from GDAX dashboard, but from some
other sites too!

------
champagnepapi
This is very good! Great job, works pretty smooth on mobile (Google Pixel XL).

------
osrec
Nicely done - this is something I'm adding to my bookmarks!

------
Lufton
Nice work! I love the layout. I'm curious if you have any plan to monetize in
the future? - Or if there is a common way you could monetize a site like this?

~~~
ArturSoler
Thanks!

I may in the future, but if I do it will not be charging for basic functions
or inserting obstrusive advertising.

------
joshfarrant
Looks great! Looking forward to seeing support for XMR!

~~~
ArturSoler
Soon!

------
IamHWengineer
Do you store the tick data in a database? if so what database do you use?

And also, is it a matter of using the API from the exchange and displaying it
in your format? Thanks

~~~
ArturSoler
I can store the tick data, although I'm not storing it at the moment (I
disabled it for the launch and will test the load that enabling it
represents).

I use Cassandra with just 1 node for the moment.

It's kind of that, although the client doesn't talk to the exchange directly,
it only talks to the backend. The backend consumes events from the different
exchanges, transforms it to a common format, stores it and serves it to the
client (in brief terms).

~~~
qmarchi
For this kind of data, I'd actually use a Time Series Database like
ElasticSearch, InfluxDB, or Riak. They're built for data like this. We're
using ElasticSearch at work and it's been wonderful.

~~~
jespern
Cassandra also functions as a time-series database, and does quite well with
tick data such as this. Many financial institutions rely on it.

------
askmike
Looks great, would love to see some exchanges supported that people outside
the US can actually use (GDAX is not accessible to most people in EU).

~~~
jkirsteins
Why is GDAX inaccessible to most people in the EU?

~~~
askmike
Unsure, I just know it doesn't work for me and most of my EU based friends:
[https://user-
images.githubusercontent.com/969743/33161855-cf...](https://user-
images.githubusercontent.com/969743/33161855-cf446b14-d058-11e7-854f-0e33f88e6f1b.png)

EDIT: Apparently I am allowed to trade BTC/EUR. Yay! If only it was a liquid.

~~~
ArturSoler
BTC-EUR on GDAX is quite liquid, almost always I look spread is 0.01€ and
there are trades every few seconds

------
igorgue
What JavaScript library you use for the charts?

~~~
ArturSoler
None, just React and SVG elements.

~~~
dklodner
Have you tried react-stockcharts? Awesome charting library...pure SVG, or
hybrid mode with html canvas, open source, developer is very responsive.

------
ryanmonroe
On smaller screens, e.g. my 1440x900 screen, the numbers in the order book on
the left overlap.

~~~
ArturSoler
The width of the order book panel should always be the same. Which browser/OS
are you using?

~~~
ryanmonroe
Internet Explorer 11, windows 7 (work computer). The width doesn't change.
Here's a screenshot
[https://cdn.pbrd.co/images/GVVb0Zm.png](https://cdn.pbrd.co/images/GVVb0Zm.png)

------
cbcoutinho
The time filters are broken for me - clicking on '1h' results in a plot of
about 3 days.

~~~
ArturSoler
The amount of time makes reference of the length of each candle.

Perhaps I should look into some way of making that more clear.

~~~
cbcoutinho
Oh now I understand - those times are actually the widths of the candle
markers. I thought it was the timescale of the x-axis, my mistake. Is it
possible to put a small text annotation explaining what time you're talking
about there?

------
agorabinary
Looks good. I want a different pointer for the dropdown menu at the top
though.

~~~
ArturSoler
Which one would you use, the CSS "pointer" one?

I want to make clear that the user can write in there in order to filter
entries.

------
swah
Can you explain the bottom chart?

------
bousaid
This must be costing you a lot. Do you have plans to monetize?

Great work!

~~~
Lufton
How would this be costing a lot? Through server costs? They wouldn't be too
expensive would they?

~~~
bousaid
I figured it’s a lot of data to pull from all those exchanges and pump to a
client.

------
7ewis
Would use it if it showed more Crypto to GBP graphs.

------
peternicky
Nice work, is the source available?

~~~
ArturSoler
Thanks. Not at the moment, sorry. It's something that I have on the back of my
mind but I haven't made a decision yet.

------
Phang0
add log scale please

~~~
ArturSoler
I will - stay tuned

------
floydman
I'm not sure why i'd want to use this site when i can just go to tradingview

~~~
dvt
I don't think you understand the concept of a show HN. Please be respectful,
supportive, and provide _constructive_ criticism.

~~~
ArturSoler
It's ok, differentiation is something that I must look into - and I am.

But I first needed a foundation that, is true, does not differentiate it too
much yet from alternatives.

